# Homing at nite?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have hear there's homer that will and can home at night? 
is it a breed or is it just up to the bird?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Up to the birds drive to get home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it's up to the bird. Some people train their birds to fly at night though. Mostly white dove people who have call for night celebrations.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, it's up to the bird. Some people train their birds to fly at night though. Mostly white dove people who have call for night celebrations.


wow ... how would hey see


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Being able to see is just one of their tricks for getting home. They once did an experiment on homers where they put opaque contacts on the birds' eyes and let them go. The birds came home and most landed within yards of the loft, and some even on the roof.

Although if your birds are flying at night, it would be nice to at least give them a full moon so they can see. I still wouldn't advise anyone training the birds to fly at night. They could fly into things and get hurt, get snatched up by owls, or if they land in a tree, opossums and raccoons could get them too. A lot of animals hunt at night


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, it's up to the bird. Some people train their birds to fly at night though. *Mostly white dove people who have call for night celebrations*.


People are doing that!!! Whites do not have the homing instinct as well as racers, this is why we only train to fifty miles. Night flights with a white body, Owl bait for sure.

Not Nice,
Tony


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

One of our club members had a bird clock at 11:00pm, the only day bird in the ncc off of a 500 mile race in the rain and traped in in the dark to a lighted loft. They are some out there that can do it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Big T said:


> People are doing that!!! Whites do not have the homing instinct as well as racers, this is why we only train to fifty miles. Night flights with a white body, Owl bait for sure.
> 
> Not Nice,
> Tony


Well, people are doing it. White birds can have just as good homing ability, if you get the right stock. I know people who do weddings and stuff within a 100 mile radius. We have some club members who have done pretty good in the races with their white birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Some people train the birds to fly at and in the sunset. Just as some train the birds to fly in the rain and such. Now far as late night flight This would be rare. And for Whites One its not the color of the bird that makes it a good race bird It the bird its self. When quality is bred color means little. Whites can and do race well JUST white is not a main bred color for many race people. NOW as white release birds go. Many do not cultivate the breeding program For the birds. And some like the birds to be a slower bird to head home circling and circling the release area.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

re lee said:


> Some people train the birds to fly at and in the sunset. Just as some train the birds to fly in the rain and such. Now far as late night flight This would be rare. And for Whites One its not the color of the bird that makes it a good race bird It the bird its self. When quality is bred color means little. Whites can and do race well JUST white is not a main bred color for many race people. NOW as white release birds go. Many do not cultivate the breeding program For the birds. And some like the birds to be a slower bird to head home circling and circling the release area.


This is true but the color white stands out at night when a homer's sight is dim. This makes for easy prey. That is my only point. 

I do train my birds on cloudily, light rainy, and an hour before sunset out to fifty miles. I have 16 well trained reliable birds. I'm sure I could also train them out to 100 miles like Becky said but I too cheap on gas. 

Also living in the metro of Atlanta with all the light pollution would make it easier for night flying. I know my birds are harder to catch at night if the floodlight around the corner is on giving them a little light in the loft. But when dark they do not see my hands until they are caught, This tells me they cannot see, but like Becky said seeing isn't how they Home.

Interesting points, I may take a few of my older reliable birds and test the theory. Starting on a full moon.

Tony


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Big T said:


> People are doing that!!! Whites do not have the homing instinct as well as racers, this is why we only train to fifty miles. Night flights with a white body, Owl bait for sure.
> 
> Not Nice,
> Tony



Bit T, you had a soft spot for Us that like the whites. If your whites only go out fifty miles you better look for a different blood lines. I have placed will in our combine with mine. here is a example. It was my second bird in a 200 mile race. 

I wouild doubt that an Owl would catch up to a white fling at 1100 ypm. 

5 1.74 PARRISH CHRI 926 AU 07 BC WHT C 0 20:33:18 2 19.28 1112.582 5

http://www.federationpigeons.com/files/07-11-09_fed3.txt

here is a good place to start looking. WhiteRacesrs.com


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice! i might train my birds too !!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Big T said:


> This is true but the color white stands out at night when a homer's sight is dim. This makes for easy prey. That is my only point.
> 
> I do train my birds on cloudily, light rainy, and an hour before sunset out to fifty miles. I have 16 well trained reliable birds. I'm sure I could also train them out to 100 miles like Becky said but I too cheap on gas.
> 
> ...


 I would not train them on night training I would train them at the loft First by flying At sunset. I was refuring to Whites can race. Not about so much night flying. But flying at and just after sunset Yes the birds can. This helps on mostly old bird long races or the hard races. As with high lines cell towers ect night flight is a risk But on race day and the bird is near its home It can get on in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my birds are on their roosties snoring at night where they should be! if the wedding is later than 4pm in the summer then forget it...jmo....lol... which are like..... lol....


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Like geese, they will find their way home in the dark.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wild geese have not heard too much honking at night....lol... or any other birds chirping around at night either...lol.. I think they most prefer to be on their roost, limb,branch, sitting in the water or where ever birds "sleep", seems only natural...lol... geese are pretty persistant when they need to get somewhere migrating. my birds don't have to migrate...lol..


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

there are many types of birds that migrate or fly in the dark ..herons,ducks, geese, seabirds of all types.... ohhhh and many many more


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> there are many types of birds that migrate or fly in the dark ..herons,ducks, geese, seabirds of all types.... ohhhh and many many more


well you have to fly when the tail winds are right when migrating,did not see rock dove on the list...lol.. like I said my domestic pigeons don't have to migrate, so they will stay safe on their roost in the dark like nature seems to be telling them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> well you have to fly when the tail winds are right when migrating, like I said my domestic pigeons don't have to migrate, so they will stay safe on their roost in the dark like nature seems to be telling them.


actually the canadians and snow geese around here fly all the time at night going between the open fields and open water.. I hear them honking during the air traffic all the time lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> actually the canadians and snow geese around here fly all the time at night going between the open fields and open water.. I hear them honking during the air traffic all the time lol


still did'nt see rock dove on the migrating at night list...lol... heck mine fly into the side of my house sometimes in the daylight!....lol...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, Canadians do the majority of their migrating during the night. I remember reading about it way back in elementary school  I don't hear a whole lot of honking at night either, but if I was one, I'd get tired of honking all day AND night  Haha.

You're right though, pigeons aren't migratory, so they have no reason to be out and about at night. I would train them to trap in the dark if anything, but I wouldn't go letting them out and expecting them to fly at night. If on race day some decide to, them more power to them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, Canadians do the majority of their migrating during the night. I remember reading about it way back in elementary school  I don't hear a whole lot of honking at night either, but if I was one, I'd get tired of honking all day AND night  Haha.
> 
> You're right though, pigeons aren't migratory, so they have no reason to be out and about at night. I would train them to trap in the dark if anything, but I wouldn't go letting them out and expecting them to fly at night. If on race day some decide to, them more power to them.


or more power to the bird!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> still did'nt see rock dove on the migrating at night list...lol... heck mine fly into the side of my house sometimes in the daylight!....lol...


I agree , mine have a hard time finding the roof of the coop at dusk lol no way I would want them trying to fly in the dark .. thou I have had young birds that took off in the dark when spooked and came back the next day


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well for those naysayer's, when we had a pigeon corps during WW2 they actually did fly pigeons at night, so they are capable of doing it when trained to do so, as far as present day is concerned many do train their birds at night to reach that landing board after a very long race, and I for one had many a white bird fly home not at twilight but at dark to my loft and I was very surprised that the birds did not take to a tree or building waiting for daylight, so that is why I am convinced that the birds have the ability to fly at night, all that is needed is to train the birds for that purpose, having said that, very few people ever train their birds to fly at night even though they can do it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

its all right here ....>>
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2007/12/28/dove-is-now-night-bird-of-war/








http://www.monmouth.army.mil/monmessg/newmonmsg/apr072006/m14pigeon.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think the question anymore was if they COULD do it, but if one should when not at war, or need to for some really good reason. I would just wonder WHY? most races are in the day, the bird can make a choice if he gets lost if he wants to fly by the moon or not, just don't see a good reason to force night time flying for the average pigeon keeper out there. but Im sure someone will. And as far as training, the pigeons already know how to do the things they do, we humans don't "train" them, we just make sure they are in shape to do what they do best, fly, day or ( one hopes not) at night.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. I think we all know they can, but I just _personally_ wouldn't do it. Too much trouble on my part 

There are some races in Europe where they release the birds not long before sunset. Those who keep going are the ones who have the advantage. If that were my case, sure, but that's not my case 

If others want to, go ahead and good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep. I think we all know they can, but I just _personally_ wouldn't do it. Too much trouble on my part
> 
> There are some races in Europe where they release the birds not long before sunset. Those who keep going are the ones who have the advantage. If that were my case, sure, but that's not my case
> 
> If others want to, go ahead and good luck


humans will always try things, and push the envelope, next thing could be how well they can home from a hurrican, dust storm, overseas....and on and on.. so there is a point in which I would not say good luck.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I train my birds just befor dark not not so they will fly at night, just so they know it is time to hurry. Our last race is from Ft.Worth Texas, over 600 mi. At that distance they need to pick up the pace, or know where to put up for the night. 
Some one said we don't train our birds, they allready know. Send your birds 300 mi and see what happens. Those little bundles of feathers have more hart than we know, and with porper training they will do what ever we ask of them. just my 2 cents.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I train my birds just befor dark not not so they will fly at night, just so they know it is time to hurry. Our last race is from Ft.Worth Texas, over 600 mi. At that distance they need to pick up the pace, or know where to put up for the night.
> Some one said we don't train our birds, they allready know. Send your birds 300 mi and see what happens. Those little bundles of feathers have more hart than we know, and with porper training they will do what ever we ask of them. just my 2 cents.
> Dave


....and it was a good 2 cents. IMO


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, We all know it can be done. What we do not know is how many birds were lost to get the six that could do it for the Army. I have decided I do not want to find out. Beside, I know any bird of mind that did not make it back the first day, did not show up after dark, but earily the next day. Also my birds are easy to catch at night, because their sight is bad. So with all the facts in, is there really any gain to cover the losses training for night flights, I think not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the idea here was mostly suggested for racing purposes where birds would continue on thru the dark to make it back home instead of holding up somewhere else for the night decreasing the time it takes them to make back to the loft .. in racing every second counts.. For everyone else there really is no need for night flying, though tipplers are trained to fly thru the nights since their competitions are based on how many hours they are in the air which can be upwards of 18 hours or more


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tipplers don't really even need training for that. They fly those long hours for the joy of it  I'm sure many of them, as long as they're in shape, fly into the night anyway. But training couldn't hurt in that case.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Tipplers don't really even need training for that. They fly those long hours for the joy of it  I'm sure many of them, as long as they're in shape, fly into the night anyway. But training couldn't hurt in that case.


so Mary i have a question about pigeon for you ...tipper are long flying bird? same thing as high flyer? or their just the same bird?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

blongboy said:


> so Mary i have a question about pigeon for you ...tipper are long flying bird? same thing as high flyer? or their just the same bird?


heres a link to info on tipplers 
http://www.tossingtipplers.com/about.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

blongboy said:


> so Mary i have a question about pigeon for you ...tipper are long flying bird? same thing as high flyer? or their just the same bird?


Yep, they're a type of highflier. Probably the best breed at flying for the longest time.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the AU and IF have rules that if a bird clocks after dark its time is held over till sun up. Not sure but I think I read that on the AU site.
Dave


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i want a paird of tipper now!!! to make my homer fly higher ...ya think i'll work?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I recall the Rotundo book talking some about this. I think he happened upon it, when the trait or ability was noted, he used that bird for racing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

blongboy said:


> i want a paird of tipper now!!! to make my homer fly higher ...ya think i'll work?


Believe me, it has been thought of and tried many times before, and didn't work. Even if you started the project up again, and it had any hope of working, it would take years and years of breeding, and probably others to help improve it.

Now as far as just flying the two together, and not trying to breed them together....if you have more tipplers than homers, then they may coax the homers up to fly with them. Otherwise, it is more likely that the two will fly separate, or the homers will bring the tipplers down earlier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

I too think flying homers with tipplers will keep the tipplers from going up high not the other way around


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

NOT for the Novice. GOOD LUCK! Dave


----------

